# Do goats have night vision?



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Sometimes at night my girls stare into the distance and fixate on something. I can't see anything moving but they both state in the same direction. Can they see at night better than humans? It's really creepy sometimes and I get scared!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They must, when I first got my girls they were locked in a barn at night. I turned off the light & sat for awhile. It was pitch black in there. Pretty soon I heard them munching away at the hay rack.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Remember goats are pretty low on the food chain and their instincts are going to pick up on possible predators quite a ways away. I think they have night vision and I know it's better than mine, but I still have to move pretty carefully and start talking to them some distance away from their pens in order to keep them from flipping out and running away from me at night.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, when I want to catch a goat at night, they are aware you are there. They must be able to see some, but I don't think it is vivid.


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

It's the shape of thier eyes that allows them to so see much better than we can.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Makes sense !


----------

